# Holy Snowy Owl-gasm



## coastalconn (Dec 16, 2013)

So I got a message from my good friends at a Place Called Hope that they would be releasing a female Juvenile Snowy Owl today and I was on the guest list... WHOOOHOOO!!!  
I didn't have much time to get set for the release and the light was harsh so I missed it but I ended up with these...

1


Female Juvi Snowy owl release 4 by krisinct, on Flickr

2



Female Juvi Snowy owl release 1 by krisinct, on Flickr

3



Away She Goes by krisinct, on Flickr

And away she went.  They were worried that she hadn't flown in a few weeks, but she did just fine!  I came accross her quite awhile later where she was getting dive bombed by seagulls..

4 Caught her taking off



Snowy Owl Sunset liftoff 2 by krisinct, on Flickr

5  She ended up landing behind me and I had to backtrack to get some light..



Snowy Owl Pose by krisinct, on Flickr

6  


Snowy Owl Stare by krisinct, on Flickr

7 At this point I was just about out of light but I caught one more fly by...



Snowy Owl Flight by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 16, 2013)

Wowsers! Wonderful shots of a beautiful creature.

#2 Is flat out ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


P.O.T.M. type ridiculous.

I may have just had a double Owl-gasm.  Most of the time I am half asleep just thinking...................sorry  TMI!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice set. There are 6 hanging out 10 minutes from my house now.


----------



## TJNY (Dec 16, 2013)

Awesome!  I am going to try to find one this week!   I figure to bring some binoculars!!


----------



## limr (Dec 16, 2013)

What a beautiful bird! Which of course I'd never get to say if it weren't for the beautiful pictures


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 16, 2013)

Kris, you are one lucky guy.  That #4, in flight, is just great.

WesternGuy


----------



## tirediron (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## manaheim (Dec 16, 2013)

My god.

I swear owls are hands-down the most awesome creatures on the planet.

Some beautiful shots but it must have been an amazing experience.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 16, 2013)

really nice!  I just want to pet snowy, junior is so cute.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 16, 2013)

Simply awesome.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 16, 2013)

Wonderful shots. Thank you.  Ed


----------



## alv (Dec 16, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Wonderful shots. Thank you.  Ed


what he said and again ,al


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 17, 2013)

#2 Nominated P.O.T.M.


----------



## weepete (Dec 17, 2013)

4 FTW, but I really like 7 as well. Cracking job mate!


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 17, 2013)

excellent!


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 17, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> #2 Nominated P.O.T.M.



you beat me to it.


----------



## sashbar (Dec 17, 2013)

No 6 stands out to me.  Wonderful shot.


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all of your kind words!


Aloicious said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > #2 Nominated P.O.T.M.
> ...



Thank you so much for the nomination!


----------



## nmoody (Dec 17, 2013)

Holy those are some nice crisp close ups! The eyes are just stunning!


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 17, 2013)

your images make me pine for a super tele again....ever since I sold mine I've been itching to get back out and find some birds....oh well, the 500 should be arriving someday soon....


----------



## Braineack (Dec 17, 2013)

manaheim said:


> My god.
> 
> I swear owls are hands-down the most awesome creatures on the planet.
> 
> Some beautiful shots but it must have been an amazing experience.  Thanks for sharing.




That's weird, you must of mistaken owls for cats...



#4 is great.  Love the color and a perfect capture.


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2013)

A rescue bird, isn't that cheating? 

Great pics, beautiful bird.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice set of photos.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 17, 2013)

Aloicious said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > #2 Nominated P.O.T.M.
> ...



I just begged Mish to move it to the proper month.  Thanks for catching that; I am such a rookie.


----------



## Sightpicture (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow, very nice shots


----------

